# Cycles By Breeze February Tire Special!



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Now through the end of February all tires we order through Western Powersports will be 15% off! This is a PFF special deal we are running. Motorcycle, ATV and scooter tires are all 15% off through the end of February for all PFF members! If your tires are getting worn, or if your just thinking you might want new tires, give us a call. Let us know your from the PFF and to give you our February Special pricing! Western Powersports carries Michelin, Metzler, Perelli and Shinko tires. Give us a shout for all your motorcycle and atv needs.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey Breeze, I see they Carry Sedona? Can you find out if they have Mudder Inlaws yet for ATV? And what the price is on the 2 sizes they make? And or if the sale applies to them?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

jaster said:


> Hey Breeze, I see they Carry Sedona? Can you find out if they have Mudder Inlaws yet for ATV? And what the price is on the 2 sizes they make? And or if the sale applies to them?


They are showing in the catalog, but the part number for the 32 is not coming up. The part number for the 30 shows up but says they are back ordered. Let me contact my rep tomorrow and see what is going on with them. The catalog pricing also seems to be wrong. The catalog lists the 30 at 189.95 but when I type it in on my web page it shows as being 229.95. I need to get some clarification on this from my rep. I will let ya know, and yea, once I figure out what is going on with them, they will be included in the sale.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont go outta your way? I just dont know anybody local that can get em. And with quad riding season uppon us, I may can get a few folks headed your way. When you do talk to your rep, could you ask if he knows exact weight??? Thank you for your help


----------

